# The Lone Warrior



## Verbal (Nov 19, 2005)

Funny how quickly I can draw sometimes when I'm really inspired.  I haven't drawn anything for _me_ in quite some time, so I took this morning and began and finished this drawing.  I've never tried a background before, and also this wasn't drawn exactly to a photograph... I used a reference picture, but much of it was from my head.


----------



## RickyN29 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, I love it!  I am so glad I meandered into the creative corner forum.

With your permission, I would love to set that as my PC wallpaper for a while.  Let me know if that would be okay with you.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 19, 2005)

RickyN29 said:
			
		

> Wow, I love it!  I am so glad I meandered into the creative corner forum.
> 
> With your permission, I would love to set that as my PC wallpaper for a while.  Let me know if that would be okay with you.



Of course, go right ahead!  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah its a great drawing...... he looks like such an experienced warrior with al the wrinkles and the scars.......


----------



## zoe08 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thats awesome!!  The background looks great!!!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks a lot Kalee!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 29, 2005)

Fab-u-lous!  The sky looks so natural and you did an amazing job on the facial features.  Your talents just don't quit, do they?  What was your inspiration for this?


----------



## Verbal (Nov 30, 2005)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> Fab-u-lous!  The sky looks so natural and you did an amazing job on the facial features.  Your talents just don't quit, do they?  What was your inspiration for this?



Thanks Taralyn!  I was reading a Louis L'amour book called Jubal Sackett.  In that book it tells how the indians, in the 1600's, were being forced from their lands by the settlers landing on the coast and changing everything.  So I got this picture in my head, of a lone indian looking over his shoulder at lands that would no longer remain unchanged... =)


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 30, 2005)

How sad.... and true....  I saw a quote once - "When white man asked the Indian what they called this great land before it was settled, they simply said, 'ours'."  (not sure if that's the exact verbage but you get the idea).


----------



## Calliope (Dec 2, 2005)

Ramiro Orensanz said:
			
		

> yeah its a great drawing...... he looks like such an experienced warrior with al the wrinkles and the scars.......


 
I agree.  His face truly tells a story.  

Such talent, is there anything you can't do?


----------



## Verbal (Dec 2, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I agree.  His face truly tells a story.
> 
> Such talent, is there anything you can't do?



I can't:
-Bake a perfect pie crust
-go one day without laughing
-stay either warm or cold for more than twenty minutes
-read all the way through Madame Bovary
-sing tenor
-play the cello
-find the right girl

There's more, but somehow I don't think you're interested in hearing about it.   But thanks Linda!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

verbal...

i have no words... this is just beautiful.... your awesome, dude.. really.

i have a stong indian heritage..and actually, the indians found it inconcievable that white men thought they could own land... native americans acutally felt like the great spirit owned it all, and we were keepers..
shame to think how we have kept it, huh?

your talent is beyond anything i could ever hope to achieve....your amazing.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> verbal...
> 
> i have no words... this is just beautiful.... your awesome, dude.. really.
> 
> ...



Thanks April!


----------

